# G42 lockin block pin won't come out



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just picked up my new G42 and wanted to clean it all up. The front pin (locking block) won't come out. I have the Glock tool and even tried using a hammer with very little pressure. I have a G26 and the pins come out very easy. The rear pin on the G42 comes out very easy. I'm afraid to really put some hard hits to it for fear of breaking the frame. Anyone else have this problem? And if so, is it a defect or problem?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Cash Gap: Glock 42 UNOFFICIAL Armorer Update and Glock 26 Comparison


----------



## Ron37388 (Aug 31, 2012)

Finally got the pin out. I had to keep hitting it very hard with a hammer. Made me VERY nervous. I checked with a gunsmith today and he said some of the G42 pins are very hard to get out, but they should loosen up after a few removals. He told me to keep hitting my punch and sooner or later it will pop out. He was right. I guess I got lucky with my G26. All those pins come out very easy.


----------



## ranma009 (Nov 24, 2015)

*NO! Do NOT use a hammer! no force required!*

Sorry Ron this is too late to help you but I had this issue and came across this and ended up marring my gun with a bad hammer strike before I found out how to do it correctly 
I didn't discover this my self, credit goes to opusrandy at riddit.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/33l2dh/glock_43_trigger_pin_stuck/
anyway he didn't include pics.
The mag release rides into one of the grooves of the pin and prevents it from moving. place a finger on the tab that would touch the follower on an empty mag . follow that towards the center of the frame a smidge and push down on that corner. if you don't feel a small movement you're pushing at the wrong spot. while holding that down the pin will come out with no resistance what so ever, the weight of your punch would do it.
on the pic push down where I have my fingernail touching. 


Ron37388 said:


> Finally got the pin out. I had to keep hitting it very hard with a hammer. Made me VERY nervous. I checked with a gunsmith today and he said some of the G42 pins are very hard to get out, but they should loosen up after a few removals. He told me to keep hitting my punch and sooner or later it will pop out. He was right. I guess I got lucky with my G26. All those pins come out very easy.


----------

